# Halbpension wird abends eingenommen



## Unapologetic

Hola,
Me he encontrado la siguiente expresión en una descripción de los servicios de un hotel:

"Halbpension wird abends eingenommen"

¿Qué significa ahí eingenommen? ¿Quiere decir que la media pensión incluye la cena, o que por el contrario, es la cena la que se paga aparte en un régimen de media pensión?

Danke sehr!!
=)


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

Una Halbpension (HP) comprende 2 comidas: desayuno + almuerzo (raramente) o cena (generalmente). Si la frase se refiere al tiempo (abends), yo entendería que la media pensión se refiere a la cena: es decir que la HP no incluye en el precio (o no se ofrece) el almuerzo.


----------



## Alemanita

Unapologetic said:


> Hola,
> Me he encontrado la siguiente expresión en una descripción de los servicios de un hotel:
> 
> "Halbpension wird abends eingenommen"
> 
> ¿Qué significa ahí eingenommen? ¿Quiere decir que la media pensión incluye la cena, o que por el contrario, es la cena la que se paga aparte en un régimen de media pensión?
> 
> Danke sehr!!
> =)



Significa que se 'ingiere' (eso es literalmente 'einnehmen') la media pensión a la noche, es decir: la media pensión incluye desayuno y cena.


----------



## nievedemango

_"Halbpension wird abends eingenommen"_


En mi opinión esta frase alemana no es correcta. Es que "Halbpension" consiste normalmente de *desyuno y cena*. 
Pues, como se toma el desayuno por la mañana no es posible tomar los dos por la noche.
Estoy segura de que será un error de los responsables del hotel (o su secretaria) 
También puedes encontrar errores gramaticales y faltas de ortografía por todos lados: restaurantes, tiendas, anuncios, etc.

Esta frase, la habrán puesto sin pensar mucho. En Alemania hay un dicho: "Denken ist Glückssache!"  Pensar es cuestión de suerte.

Entonces, Unapologetic, ¡no lo tomes en serio lo que ponen en esta descripción! 

_"wird eingenommen"_ aquí significa "se come". Es voz pasiva.

"Einnehmen" utilizamos muy a menudo para tomar medicinas, además tiene otros significados.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Nieve 

no creo que sea innecesario el anuncio. La HP comprende "generalmente" desayuno y cena, como bien dices, pero no es una regla fija. Hay lugares que ofrecen la segunda comida en el almuerzo (y gente que lo espera a veces, los italianos por ejemplo). Por este motivo el anuncio anticipado en ese hotel. Si me avisan ya sé que no deberé regresar al mediodía.


----------



## nievedemango

Hola Geviert! 

Tienes razón, no es una regla fija, pero sin embargo pienso que generalmente la gente sabe que "Halbpension" consiste de desayuno y cena. 

En caso de que no sea así, lo mencionarán en sus anuncios. No sé si me explico bien en español. 

¡Que tengas un buen día, con sol y alegría!


----------

